# DAY OF INFAMY - das ultimative WW2 Erlebnis, eine Kombo aus COD1-2, Hidden and Dangerous2, u.v.m



## Modtools (26. August 2016)

Ich möchte euch hier den WW2 Shooter Day of Infamy vorstellen.
Er ist derzeit in der Alpha (aber mit vollem Funktionsumfang) auf Steam erhältlich.
Das Spiel basiert auf der Source-Engine und wurde aus einer Mod von Insurgency heraus geboren.

Day of Infamy ist ein klassischer WW2 Shooter, der alle guten Eigenschaften vorangegangener WW2 Shooter vereint. 
Besonders hat mich das Gameplay fasziniert, als auch die Athmosphäre die durch die "first person" Sicht entsteht. 
Das Waffenarsenal ist zudem authentisch, relativ groß und direkt vom Anfang an spielbar.

Was euch derzeit erwartet: Wehrmacht / USA / GreatBritain

momentane Kriegsschauplätze: Sizilien, Bastogne, Omaha Beach [D-Day], usw. 
(da wird noch mehr kommen) 

Waffenklassen wie: Gewehr, LMG, SMG, Panzerfaust/Bazooka, Flammenwerfer, 
Granaten aller Art, Messer/Klappspaten, Pistolen, uvm.

Klassen: Offizier, normaler Soldat, Grenadier, Ingenieur, 
Funker/Unterstützer/Unteroffizier, Maschinengewehrschütze, Scharfschütze

Obwohl es noch keinen Trainingsmodus gibt (den ich bevor ich auf einen Multiplayerserver gehe zuerst durchzocke) ist die Bedienung relativ intuitiv, einige Tasten müssen jedoch manuell eingestellt werden (Anfrageknöpfe für Bombardement oder Rauchgranaten).

Zum Gameplay lässt sich sagen, dass für jeden Spieler etwas dabei sein sollte.
Von schnellem an die Front rennen und einfach nur drauf los ballern, über lang andauernde Grabenkämpfe, zu Nahkämpfen in Stadtumgebung, Fernkampf in Wäldern der Ardennen zu taktischen Gruppenkämpfen, alles dabei 

Ein weiteres Plus ergibt sich aus der Tatsache, dass der passende Editor (Hammereditor / Source Engine) gleich mit dabei ist und somit der Weg für die Kartenmacher geebnet ist (Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf).

Alles in allem ist dieses Spiel eine geniale Mischung aus allen WW2 Knallern der vergangenen Jahre und ein MUSS für alle Liebhaber der Spiele (CoD 1 & 2, Hidden and Dangerous 2, Day of Defeat, usw.)

Ich hoffe ich konnte eure Neugier wecken und sehe euch auf den DAY OF INFAMY Schlachtfeldern.
Wenn jemand interesse hat zusammen mit mir Karten für DOI zu machen oder zusammen zu zocken, added mich auf Steam unter Modtools oder Madtec
oder schreibt mir eine E-Mail an mod.tools@gmx.de

Gruss euer Modtools


----------



## GrischaG (2. September 2016)

Hi Modtools,

erstmal danke für den Tipp!

Was meinst du mit Trainingsmodus? 
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Singleplayererfahrungen einem garnichts im Multiplayer bringen außer vllt ein bisschen Steuerung.

Gruß,

Grischa


----------



## Modtools (5. September 2016)

genau das meinte ich aber es gibt jetzt einen coop und noch einen singleplayermodus


----------

